
A Runaway $2.7B Military Blimp Is Floating Aimlessly Over Pennsylvania - Facemelters
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/a-runaway-27-billion-military-blimp-is-floating-aimlessly-over-pennsylvania?utm_source=mbfb
======
greenyoda
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466725)

